# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Новая функция: возможность размещать вложения!!

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья!
Порадуйтесь вместе со мной!
Теперь у нас можно размещать вложенные файлы такого разрешения: bmp, docx, gif, ipeg, kar, mid, mp3, ogg, pdf, png, psd, rar, txt, wma, wmv, zip

Единственное дополнение: этой функцией могут воспользоваться только активные пользователи, а именно те, у кого более 30 сообщений и более 30 дней на форуме. 
Для этого- заходите в *расширенный режим написания* сообщения, рядом со смайликом увидите маленькую скрепочку. Нажимаете- *Добавить материал*- затем *выбрать материал* с вашего компьютера, затем- на кнопку *загрузить*. Файл появится в нижней панели вложения, затем- справа внизу нажимаете на кнопку *вставить в текст*. 
Вложение размещено!
Единственное, эти* вложения могут скачивать только зарегистрированные пользователи, за исключением тех, кто за год не написал ни одного сообщения.*

----------

***Lady-A*** (22.04.2017), --Ксения-- (06.04.2017), 1 Kvitochka (02.04.2017), Anathema (10.06.2017), Anna Franco (01.06.2017), Anna57 (24.05.2017), Axiniy (12.05.2017), Babsy (07.04.2017), bratvet (25.11.2018), diak (02.04.2017), dididi (24.11.2017), Dilya6467 (03.04.2017), Dohkolnik58 (11.06.2017), Dzvino4ok3 (09.02.2018), dzvinochok (02.04.2017), Elen2 (02.04.2017), elen82 (02.04.2017), elena1982_07 (28.06.2017), Eva 59 (13.07.2019), fktyjxrf (03.05.2017), Grosmat (02.04.2017), himmelinka (04.11.2017), iricka (07.02.2022), irinabondar2468 (23.11.2017), irinavalalis (16.01.2018), Izmail96 (02.04.2017), jarinka (02.04.2017), kapanatka1 (12.12.2019), karap8 (04.04.2017), Kolpachiha (02.04.2017), konstman_vg (06.06.2017), Kseniy92 (09.04.2017), laks_arina (02.04.2017), Lara (05.05.2017), laratet (02.04.2017), larisakoly (04.04.2017), Lempi (02.04.2017), lencom2007 (10.04.2017), lenik (04.04.2017), Lenochka121212 (04.04.2017), Lenylya (02.04.2017), leonora_ (02.04.2017), LiliyaOdiss (03.04.2017), LINSLI (19.06.2017), lipa29 (02.04.2017), Lusi75 (21.04.2017), lyalya67 (04.04.2017), m-diana-2007 (03.04.2017), MakaRock (04.04.2017), maksun79 (03.04.2017), manja (04.06.2017), marih (07.04.2017), marina111 (11.04.2017), MarinaMi (02.04.2017), marine86mm (02.04.2017), MLV (02.04.2017), mochalova19 (02.04.2017), moderm (04.04.2017), moros (05.04.2017), mria67mria67 (15.12.2019), Natali-S (27.12.2019), natalia1508 (31.05.2017), Natallive (02.04.2017), natnice (18.05.2017), Neffy (02.04.2017), nezabudka-8s (02.04.2017), Nich Tanya (05.04.2017), NikTanechka (02.04.2017), Note (02.04.2017), notka75 (02.04.2017), nyusha0365 (07.04.2017), Oksyyy (02.04.2017), OKUNEVA (03.04.2017), Olga Beliaeva (06.05.2017), olga kh (02.04.2017), olga-inku (13.02.2019), Olga2005 (28.04.2017), olya.pan (03.04.2017), optimistka17 (14.04.2017), Raisa Vayner (23.05.2017), Shusteer (25.05.2017), smile51 (18.04.2017), SNAR (03.04.2017), solnet (02.04.2017), Ssveta (03.12.2018), stranikira (07.04.2017), strelka_64 (02.04.2017), SvetaH (04.04.2017), SVETLANA M. (23.05.2017), Tania-112a (02.04.2017), Tata74 (17.05.2017), tatjan60 (10.05.2017), Tatti (11.04.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (13.02.2019), tigricadn (25.04.2017), Valenta (02.04.2017), Vassa (02.04.2017), verazalit (24.07.2019), vlada 05 (14.01.2020), Zinaida68 (13.05.2017), zozuliak75 (22.10.2017), Іванка (03.04.2017), Ада (02.04.2017), Алешина Елена (02.04.2017), Алла и Александр (30.04.2017), Анна Н (16.08.2017), Анна Юрьевна (13.06.2017), Антонина26 (02.04.2017), Валерия Вержакова (02.04.2017), Валя Муза (09.04.2017), Веда (02.04.2017), Ганина Галина (02.04.2017), герана (02.04.2017), гномик (02.04.2017), гунька (02.04.2017), Дания (02.04.2017), Дивинская Мила (02.04.2017), Добронрава (02.11.2019), Долира (31.05.2017), дюймовка (19.04.2017), ЕленаTLT (03.04.2017), зулико (02.04.2017), ИВЛАДА (28.05.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (20.09.2017), Инна Корепанова (02.04.2017), ИннаНичога (03.04.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.04.2017), Ирина Ивановна (09.04.2020), Ирина Лисс (28.06.2017), Ирина Якунина (25.01.2020), Ирина-2012 (20.06.2017), иришка6262 (03.04.2017), К.Т.В. (28.11.2018), катя 98 (02.04.2017), Котик230580 (05.04.2017), Курица (02.04.2017), кэт радистка (02.04.2017), Ладога (10.05.2017), Лариса12 (02.04.2017), лариса61 (02.04.2017), Левадана (02.04.2017), лида-1410 (02.04.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Лильчик (03.04.2017), Лорис (02.04.2017), Львовна (02.04.2017), ЛюдмилаТолина (02.04.2017), Ляля58 (20.01.2020), Маргошик68 (10.04.2017), Марийка-Умница (08.12.2017), Марина52 (02.02.2020), Мармар (23.05.2017), Музаири (05.06.2019), Музрукоff (02.04.2017), Музыкант38 (02.04.2017), Ніка (28.05.2017), на.та.ли. (23.02.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (15.11.2017), Ната_ли (03.09.2017), Наталія а (07.04.2017), Натали-наташа (29.11.2017), Наташкин (02.04.2017), натела (02.04.2017), Натник (12.05.2017), Николь (20.01.2020), НИрина (14.12.2019), нонна (03.04.2017), НСА (13.04.2017), ОЙКОВ (02.04.2017), окси 777 (12.05.2017), Олег Лекарь (02.04.2017), Олеся27 (25.05.2017), ольга марущак (07.04.2017), Ольга Штерн (05.04.2017), ольга-rostov (01.12.2017), Ольгия (02.04.2017), Олюр (13.05.2017), Паганини (02.04.2017), Парина (18.06.2017), Перлина (31.07.2020), Прилукова Ирина (07.11.2019), Раисса (03.04.2017), Рашидик (07.07.2021), света73 (02.04.2017), Светланапр (14.03.2018), Сиренко (26.08.2018), Славина (02.04.2017), талант (02.04.2017), Тамара 379 (02.04.2017), ТамараКоряковцева (03.04.2017), Танічка (02.04.2017), Танюха Ник. (09.04.2017), Татиана 65 (02.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.04.2017), Татьянка (02.04.2017), Тиса (02.04.2017), Травка (02.04.2017), Херсон-75 (08.11.2017), цветок (02.04.2017), эльга (09.04.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (02.04.2017), ЮЛилиана (12.05.2017), ююлю (02.04.2017), Я ,Наталья! (07.04.2017)

----------


## Mazaykina

скрин вложения.png

----------

dzvinochok (02.04.2017), Elen2 (02.04.2017), elen82 (02.04.2017), fktyjxrf (03.05.2017), Grosmat (02.04.2017), irinavalalis (16.01.2018), jarinka (02.04.2017), Kolpachiha (02.04.2017), laks_arina (02.04.2017), laratet (02.04.2017), larisakoly (08.12.2017), Lenylya (02.04.2017), leonora_ (02.04.2017), lipa29 (02.04.2017), lyalya67 (25.05.2017), MakaRock (04.04.2017), Maria-- (29.04.2018), marih (07.04.2017), MarinaMi (02.04.2017), mochalova19 (02.04.2017), moros (05.04.2017), Natallive (02.04.2017), Nich Tanya (05.04.2017), olga kh (02.04.2017), SvetaH (04.04.2017), SVETLANA M. (23.05.2017), tigricadn (25.04.2017), verazalit (24.07.2019), Анна Н (26.12.2018), Веда (02.04.2017), ИннаНичога (03.04.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.04.2017), Ирина Ивановна (09.04.2020), Ирина Лисс (28.06.2017), Ирина-2012 (20.06.2017), катя 98 (02.04.2017), Королёк (16.04.2017), кэт радистка (02.04.2017), лариса61 (02.04.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Львовна (02.04.2017), Маргошик68 (10.04.2017), Музаири (05.06.2019), Музыкант38 (02.04.2017), Натали-наташа (29.11.2017), Наташкин (02.04.2017), натела (02.04.2017), НИрина (14.12.2019), нонна (03.04.2017), Ольгия (02.04.2017), Олюр (21.05.2017), Паганини (02.04.2017), Раисса (03.04.2017), талант (02.04.2017), Танічка (02.04.2017), Татиана 65 (02.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.04.2017), Татьянка (02.04.2017), Тиса (02.04.2017), Я ,Наталья! (07.04.2017)

----------


## Mazaykina

И еще добавление. 
*Для тех, кто хочет свое имя продвигать в интернете и сохранить авторство своих файлов, обязательно, перед тем, как файлы загружать на форум- давайте им свои имена!!!* 
Например:
сценарий выпускного от Т. Петровой
фотографии свадьбы ведущей О. Гуськовой

----------

Elen2 (02.04.2017), Grosmat (02.04.2017), irinavalalis (16.01.2018), jarinka (02.04.2017), Karamel (03.04.2017), Kolpachiha (02.04.2017), laks_arina (02.04.2017), laratet (02.04.2017), leonora_ (02.04.2017), MakaRock (04.04.2017), MarinaMi (02.04.2017), mariSh_a (02.04.2017), mochalova19 (02.04.2017), natalia1508 (03.04.2017), Natallive (02.04.2017), nezabudka-8s (02.04.2017), olga kh (02.04.2017), sa-sha76 (17.05.2017), smile51 (18.04.2017), SvetaH (04.04.2017), SVETLANA M. (23.05.2017), Valenta (02.04.2017), VasilisaTZ (23.11.2017), Веда (02.04.2017), гномик (02.04.2017), гунька (02.04.2017), Дания (02.04.2017), дюймовка (19.04.2017), ИннаНичога (03.04.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.04.2017), Ирина Лисс (28.06.2017), кэт радистка (02.04.2017), лариса61 (02.04.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Лорис (02.04.2017), Львовна (02.04.2017), ЛюдмилаТолина (02.04.2017), Маргошик68 (10.04.2017), Музаири (05.06.2019), Музыкант38 (02.04.2017), Натали-наташа (29.11.2017), Наташкин (02.04.2017), НИрина (14.12.2019), ОЙКОВ (02.04.2017), Паганини (02.04.2017), Парина (12.05.2017), Раисса (03.04.2017), талант (02.04.2017), Татиана 65 (02.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.04.2017), Татьянка (02.04.2017), эллона (02.04.2017), Я ,Наталья! (07.04.2017)

----------


## Саша

я наерноо уже поболее чем год тут не был аднака ((((((((((

----------


## elen82

*Mazaykina*, Марина Вениаминовна, спасибо! :Tender:  Прямо - таки чувствую, что пригодится эта функция.))) Надоело через савепик мучиться с загрузкой.

----------

Музаири (05.06.2019)

----------


## Ольгия

> Порадуйтесь вместе со мной!
> Теперь у нас можно размещать вложенные файлы


Мариночка! Вот уж порадовала, так порадовала!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Этой функции нам очень не хватало! Спасибо огромное! Пусть наш форум и дальше цветет и продвигается!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (03.04.2017), VasilisaTZ (23.11.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.04.2017)

----------


## Natallive

Я уже попробовала!Так удобно!!! Спасибочки!

----------

Mazaykina (03.04.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

> Порадуйтесь вместе со мной!


Мариночка, очень радуемся! Спасибо! Кое-кто функцию уже опробовал.

----------

Mazaykina (03.04.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Дорогие друзья!
> Порадуйтесь вместе со мной!


Мариночка, замечательная функция! :Yahoo:  Спасибо огромное!!! Вижу, что многим на форуме пришлось по душе это новшество! Здорово! :Ok: 


Друзья! Имейте ввиду, что *предел загрузки музыкальных файлов во вложение -  5.00 МБ*. Файлы, которые тяжелее, по прежнему загружайте через файлообменники!

----------

irinavalalis (16.01.2018), MakaRock (04.04.2017), Mazaykina (03.04.2017), sa-sha76 (17.05.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Натали-наташа (29.11.2017), Олюр (21.05.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.04.2017)

----------


## elen82

> предел загрузки музыкальных файлов во вложение - 5.00 МБ.


Вот почему я билась зря! :Tu:  Фотки с моего фотоаппарата очень тяжелые.

----------

Mazaykina (03.04.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Для этого- заходите в расширенный режим написания сообщения, рядом со смайликом увидите маленькую скрепочку. Нажимаете- Добавить материал- затем выбрать материал с вашего компьютера, затем- на кнопку загрузить. Файл появится в нижней панели вложения, затем- справа внизу нажимаете на кнопку вставить в текст. 
> Вложение размещено!


Отличные новости!!Ура!!!Здорово! Пойду пробовать :Yahoo:

----------

Mazaykina (03.04.2017), лариса61 (02.04.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Мариночка, спасибо большое! Замечательная функция, будем работать!

----------


## Tania-112a

> Дорогие друзья!
> Порадуйтесь вместе со мной!
> Теперь у нас можно размещать вложенные файлы


Марина, спасибо за столь нужную функцию.  Я радуюсь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Это так  сэкономит время при загрузке файлов.УРА!!!!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (03.04.2017)

----------


## талант

Это не новшевство а праздник! Спасибо!

----------

Mazaykina (03.04.2017)

----------


## m-diana-2007

здорово. будет проще

----------

Mazaykina (03.04.2017)

----------


## Mazaykina

> предел загрузки музыкальных файлов во вложение - 5.00 МБ


Исправлю до 10 мб

----------

alla-mus (05.10.2017), fktyjxrf (03.05.2017), nezabudka-8s (04.04.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), НСА (13.04.2017), Ольгия (04.04.2017), Раисса (26.01.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (15.04.2017)

----------


## катя 98

А я не вижу скрепочку к сожалению :Tu:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Исправлю до 10 мб


Отлично!!! :Ok:  Мариночка, спасибо огромное! :flower: 




> А я не вижу скрепочку к сожалению


Светочка, у Марины в первом посте написано, что эта функция работает только в Расширенном режиме!

*1. Нажимаешь "Расширенный режим" в правом нижнем углу сообщения:*

joxi_screenshot_1491145637097.png

*2. Затем ищешь в меню сообщения скрепку "Вложения":*
joxi_screenshot_1491085224382.png

----------

alla-mus (05.10.2017), Mazaykina (10.04.2017), Ирина Лисс (28.06.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (15.04.2017), Я&нина (29.07.2017)

----------


## Svetulka 48

Спасибочки  очень  помогли!!!

----------


## Анастасия Галанова

Ооо, и я теперь в теме! Спасибо большое, будем экспериментировать!  :Ok:

----------


## Katrina Kim

А как удалить из папки файлы, которые уже не нужны?

----------

Lara (05.05.2017), TIMOHA69 (01.05.2017)

----------


## TIMOHA69

я нашёл в личном кабинете где настройки форума разное вложения там можно удалить :Ok:  :Smile3:

----------

alla-mus (05.10.2017), Lara (05.05.2017), nezabudka-8s (05.05.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> я нашёл в личном кабинете где настройки форума разное вложения там можно удалить


Здорово!!! :Ok:  Спасибо огромное, Виталик!

Итак, друзья, рассказываю подробнее!  *Чтобы удалить свои вложения:*

*1.* заходите в свой кабинет и в левой панели меню нажимаете на слово "Вложения":
 

*2.* Страница обновится и вы попадёте сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/profile.php?do=editattachments

*3.* В пустых клеточках справа отмечаете галочками те вложения, которые нужно удалить. 
 *4.* В правом нижнем углу списка нажимаете кнопку "Удалить выделенные".

----------

elen82 (11.01.2018), Katrina Kim (05.05.2017), Lara (05.05.2017), Mazaykina (06.05.2017), sa-sha76 (17.05.2017), Сентябринка (10.01.2018), Херсон-75 (10.01.2018)

----------


## Боброва Ириша

Мариночка, хорошие новости!!! Спасибо

----------


## Axiniy

Замечательно. Спасибо.

----------


## СИБИРОЧКА

Спасибо!!! Пойду изучать! :Smile3:

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Спасибо, Мариночка, за нововведение!!! И Светланочке -Незабудке, спасибо за объяснения!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (23.05.2017)

----------


## m-diana-2007

здравствуйте. я загружаю простые файла мр3, а он пишет мне ошибку. объясните, пожалуйста

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> здравствуйте. я загружаю простые файла мр3, а он пишет мне ошибку. объясните, пожалуйста


Диана, смотрю, Вы сумели поместить в этом сообщении 5 подряд вложений:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5376128

Значит, всё нормально? Получилось?))
Правда, не до конца все действия сделали. Нужно обязательно после загрузки вложений нажать на кнопку "Вставить в текст", а затем - "Готово".

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## TIMOHA69

> 4. В правом нижнем углу списка нажимаете кнопку "Удалить вложения".


в левом углу показать миниатюры, и будут видны сами фото а не просто список

----------

nezabudka-8s (11.01.2018), Сентябринка (10.01.2018)

----------


## alla-mus

Rose-And-Butterfly-Animated-roses-12951078-240-320.gif
Мариночка, здорово! Спасибо за усовершенствование! Правда, открыточка не "сияет", но это и не обязательно)))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> открыточка не "сияет", но это и не обязательно)))


Альбина, открытка "не сияет", потому что это миниатюра Вложения:
Screenshot.png
 Нажмите на цифры внизу миниатюры (в своём сообщении), открытка увеличится и засияет! :Aga:

----------

irinavalalis (16.01.2018)

----------


## на.та.ли.

а я ни как не найду скрепочку

----------

Мармар (03.10.2022)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> а я ни как не найду скрепочку


Наташенька, сначала перейди на "Расширенный режим", нажав на кнопку в правом нижнем углу сообщения:

Затем страница перезагрузится и в новом формате ты увидишь в меню сообщения эту скрепку:

----------

skrat.10 (07.12.2021)

----------


## Лилия60

Вложение 91885 ПРОБУЮ ЗАГРУЗИТЬ. Это моя собака.

----------

nezabudka-8s (22.09.2018), NikTanechka (22.09.2018)

----------


## Прилукова Ирина

Спасибо огромное, всё понятно объяснили. Очень удобная функция вложений.
i (1).jpg

----------


## kapanatka1

Марина, добрый день. Воспользовалась успешно функцией размещать вложения. Но, подскажите пожалуйста, как отправлять ссылку.

----------


## Елена Медведь

> Отличные новости!!Ура!!!Здорово! Пойду пробовать


Здорово, Татьяна, очень доходчиво объяснили, попробую)))) Спасибо!

----------


## Ирина Якунина

Очень понятно и удобно, спасибо!!!

----------


## Рашидик

Здравствуйте, уважаемая Мариночка. Что то скрепочка у меня не появляется. Хотела выставить фото с моих утренников. Не подскажите почему она не появляется.Зашла в расширенный режим написания. Смайлик есть,а скрепочки не вижу

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте, уважаемая Мариночка. Что то скрепочка у меня не появляется. Хотела выставить фото с моих утренников. Не подскажите почему она не появляется.


Марина объясняла это в первом сообщении данной темы: 


> этой функцией могут воспользоваться только активные пользователи, а именно те, у кого более 30 сообщений и более 30 дней на форуме.


 :Yes4:

----------

NikTanechka (07.07.2021), Рашидик (08.07.2021)

----------


## Рашидик

Спасибо большое.

----------


## skrat.10

> сначала перейди на "Расширенный режим", нажав на кнопку в правом нижнем углу сообщения:
> 
> 
> Затем страница перезагрузится и в новом формате ты увидишь в меню сообщения эту скрепку:


Спасибо большое, скрепочку отыскала, всё получилось. Очень удобно!

----------

